# Smoked pickles??



## homebrew & bbq (May 21, 2008)

I was thinking today... and that's always a dangerous thing.  
	

		
			
		

		
	












 Has anyone tried making smoked pickles?  

Now, I'm not talking about taking pickles out of the jar and throwing them in the smoker. I was thinking more a long the lines of cold smoking some sliced or [font=verdana,Sans-Serif]*chunked*[/font] cucumbers and then using them to make pickles. I'm imagining some crisp pickles with sort of a dark, smoky after taste. 

 I haven't managed to get a cold smoker set up put together for my [font=verdana,Sans-Serif]*MES*[/font] so it will be quite a while before I'm even ready to try this, but I thought maybe someone out there would be interested in giving it a try.


----------



## waysideranch (May 21, 2008)

Homebrew,  if you pull this off please post us your methods and results, please.


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 19, 2008)

oh yummy somebody try this.........


----------

